# I know it's normal BUT 37m pp...



## gozal (Nov 7, 2008)

This is my very first post here, so first of all hello!

I am 32 years old and, thankfully, in excellent health. Fortunately I was able to get pregnant very easily with my first child and to breastfeed my son, now 3 years old (+1 month). I've practiced virtually unrestricted breastfeeding, though over the past month I stopped nursing first thing in the morning, then in the middle of the night, and just yesterday, at bedtime too.

I haven't had the return of my period or any other indications of fertility in all this time (37 months post-partum). My doctor said that it's completely normal and that when I felt ready to wean, I would be able to get pregnant again.

I waited a long time because I didn't want to lead my son in weaning. (It's been very hard for both of us, though not as hard as I thought it would be.) However, my husband and I really want to have more children, and have been trying to conceive again since shortly after my son was born. I seem to be in that tiny minority that can't get pregnant while nursing.

Does anyone know what I can expect after weaning? Anyone have a similar experience? Any words of encouragement?

Thanks so much!


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

my ppaf usually waits till 18 mo at least. so 3 years is wow! congrats on nursing for 3 years, very wonderful.

i havent had your exacy experience but i am sure you will get lots of answers from the knowledgable women here. i am sure there are things you can do to increaswe fertility while bfing. you should find the thread trying to conceive while bfing.


----------



## gozal (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks, LionessMom! It's so nice to find a group where nursing into toddlerhood is celebrated.


----------



## mamaharrison (Aug 31, 2010)

I am listening in on this because DD is approaching 16 months and I haven't had PPAF and I just have a *feeling* that this may be something in the cards for me. I hope it isn't because we want another and are 'whatevering' now. Hope you get some good info hear and hope that the gentle weaning goes well for you and your kiddo.


----------



## gozal (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks, mamaharrison! Yeah, I feel a little like...couldn't Kellymom have warned me that this was a possibility?! Just kidding, but I guess there are more moms who find themselves unexpectedly pregnant while nursing, you don't get much information on the opposite situation.

Weaning went much better than I could have imagined, and I am so glad I was able to do it gently and lovingly. We both miss it still, although it really does feel okay. I wonder if he'll remember and be able to verbalize it and tell me some day! I hope so. Oh, and 6+ weeks later...still no PPAF. Trying not to go crazy here!


----------



## MunchiesMom (Apr 10, 2010)

Mine just returned at 31 months PP. I didn't make any changes to nursing or take supplements, exceot MW out me on a natural progesterone cream for vag dryness. DS nurses on demand all day and over night. I was in the same place as you mentally... I just had to surrender to the fact that my body wasn't ready and it was focused on meeting DS's needs.

Some have success in bringing on AF while BF with a B complex supplement or chastaberry. I personallyn wasn't willing to wean to get PPAF because if I did and it still took a year to conceive? I'd always have regrett for weaning DS before his time and at an age younger than yours.

Good luck to you and how wonderful of a mom you are for sticking to BF this long!! What a gift!!


----------

